# semi auto 469 grips



## trago (Nov 27, 2010)

you can't change the grip plates on these can you? Looks as though they glued the darn things on. I have a love for wooden grips but I reckon that can't take place with this. Or am I mistaken? AND NOT SEEING SOMETHING? I thank you


----------

